# Colds & Flu



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

This winter so many people around here have come down with a very nasty virus. I don't know if you would class it as a cold or the flu but it is extremely unpleasant (I know I currently have it) and it is very contagious. It seems that everyone I know has had it. 

Are you experiencing anything like this where you are or is it just here around El Campello?

Can anyone recommend an OTC/non-prescription Spanish product that would help relieve cold symptoms?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My wife is asthmatic and so automatically had a flu jab. I'm not and didn't have one. We both caught this dreaded virus. Kncked me out for two weeks (yes, it was an awful case of man flu) and my wife's lasted three days. She put it down to the jab helping.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

A flu virus travelled with my inlaws from Madrid to Bilbao so I reckon it's everywhere. Not sure what would help in your case, but they tend to keep to paracetemol and iberprufeno. Good OTC cold/ flu remedies include Frenadol 









and fluemicil


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> A flu virus travelled with my inlaws from Madrid to Bilbao so I reckon it's everywhere. Not sure what would help in your case, but they tend to keep to paracetemol and iberprufeno. Good OTC cold/ flu remedies include Frenadol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's exactly the two I would have recommended :clap2:

yes, we have the 'gripe' going around here - both my kids have been laid low for a few days each 

one International school has had a few kids actually sent for blood tests to see if it's 'proper' flu - which in their case it is


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

We very rarely get colds when in Spain. In fact the only time we ever get them is when we have just been back to the UK. It seems a given that we will end up with runny noses then.

We also have Frenadol & Fluimucil in the house


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Actually I've only taken Fluimucil once and Frenadol never as I seem to have Iron Health as they say here.
I meant to say that there are different forms of each medicine.


----------

